# We are X Arrives on Blu-Ray, DVD, and Digital HD 4/25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*artwork not finalized




> From the production team behind the Academy Award winning Searching for Sugar Man, We Are X is a transcendent and beautifully shot rock 'n' roll story about the Japanese band X (X Japan), one of the biggest rock bands in the world. Celebrated as "a fascinating and assured documentary" (The New York Times) that "tells the greatest rock 'n' roll story America has never heard" (Pitchfork), the film is directed by acclaimed documentarian Stephen Kijak (Stones In Exile, Scott Walker: 30 Century Man).
> 
> Synopsis: From the producers of the Oscar-winning film Searching for Sugar Man, comes WE ARE X, a transcendent rock and roll story about one of the biggest and most successful bands the world’s never heard of...yet. Under the enigmatic direction of drummer, pianist, composer, and producer Yoshiki, X Japan has sold over 30 million singles and albums combined––captivating such a wide range of admirers as Sir George Martin, KISS, Stan Lee, and even the Japanese Emperor. An astonishingly intimate portrait of a deeply haunted––but truly unstoppable––virtuoso and the music that has enthralled legions of the world’s most devoted fans.
> 
> ...


----------

